# MYP - Mayne Pharma



## 3 veiws of a secret (21 September 2006)

Suprised no mention of this share today ,must admit I'm a happy little Indian ,after suffering so much earache from wife as to why I bought into Mayne Nickless a few years back. Well its on offer at $4.23 any buyers???? hehehehehehe.....
BTW whats the next takeover from my portfolio  :topic


----------



## stevo (21 September 2006)

I picked up a goodly amount in my super fund 3 weeks ago after one of my systems triggered a buy. It was a pleasant surprise to see the takeover offer on MYP.

Stevo


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 September 2006)

stevo said:
			
		

> I picked up a goodly amount in my super fund 3 weeks ago after one of my systems triggered a buy. It was a pleasant surprise to see the takeover offer on MYP.
> 
> Stevo




Stevo.....another cosmic shift in my portfolio.......my slate was cleaned today & a tidy profit to match. If your holding G'luck !


----------



## Duckman#72 (25 September 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Stevo.....another cosmic shift in my portfolio.......my slate was cleaned today & a tidy profit to match. If your holding G'luck !




Hi 3 Veiws

Are you selling to free up capital and take your profits or do you think that the price will fall? A lot of positive press indicating that the takeover price might just be starting point. You don't think so? I'm holding.

Duckman


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 September 2006)

MYP has been a legacy for me ,I recently sold EXL and Julia said I was not the only person whincing/cursing at the higher bid of $9.50.Perhaps I'm too bloody greedy. 
Sure I have "buy" order pitching in at a hopeful $ 4.15 will I get the order through  I don't know ......? early days indeed ,plenty of lead in this pencil called MYP don't you think .


----------



## son of baglimit (10 October 2006)

any updates on thoughts of a further takeover offer, either personal view or that of your broker/advisor ?


----------



## son of baglimit (29 January 2007)

and it looks like the other half of MAY - SYB (symbion) is being raided

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601081&sid=aIR8FRJsDxvA&refer=australia


----------

